# interviews of people living in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I just came across this - several interviews of people living here, the first few are all from 2009. 
Spain

May be especially useful for people thinking of making the move. Don't know if they make it sound a bit too rosy, but interesting nevertheless.

Most coincide on 
Learning Spanish will help you all round ie socially and on the work front
Things are perhaps still cheaper, but have gone up a lot
Work is getting harder to find


----------

